# Pole saw HANDLE severs pinky



## MudDonna (Feb 7, 2017)

My husband and I own a tree & shrub removal company. This past summer we left a couple of experienced crew members to do routine pole saw work at a customer's home. They know to wear safety helmets, glasses, ears and gloves. Our most experienced employee took the padded handle portion of the pole saw off because he only needed a short section. He proceeded to cut away and at one point jerked back hard, trying to get a good deep cut. Unfortunately, he slammed his gloved finger so hard against the tree BEHIND HIM, that the blunt end of the polesaw severed his pinky at the top joint. When we got the call that he'd lost the top of the finger, we naturally assumed it was the blade end of a piece of equipment. Who would have guessed the other end was capable of so much damage? Something to keep in mind...


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 8, 2017)

MudDonna said:


> My husband and I own a tree & shrub removal company. This past summer we left a couple of experienced crew members to do routine pole saw work at a customer's home. They know to wear safety helmets, glasses, ears and gloves. Our most experienced employee took the padded handle portion of the pole saw off because he only needed a short section. He proceeded to cut away and at one point jerked back hard, trying to get a good deep cut. Unfortunately, he slammed his gloved finger so hard against the tree BEHIND HIM, that the blunt end of the polesaw severed his pinky at the top joint. When we got the call that he'd lost the top of the finger, we naturally assumed it was the blade end of a piece of equipment. Who would have guessed the other end was capable of so much damage? Something to keep in mind...


hmm idk I have popped mine simular does he have girly hands? I mean wearing glove not sure i buy that. I'm not saying impossible though; just wondering if the story you got was 100% truth!!


----------



## MudDonna (Feb 8, 2017)

ropensaddle said:


> hmm idk I have popped mine simular does he have girly hands? I mean wearing glove not sure i buy that. I'm not saying impossible though; just wondering if the story you got was 100% truth!!


----------



## MudDonna (Feb 8, 2017)

The gloves were the thinner nylon type for climbing and yes, they had blood in the finger where it was cut. The thin metal edge of the pole saw section hit his joint just right and went clean through the bone leaving just a wee bit of skin on the other side hanging on. I would compare it to breaking a chicken bone...if you snap it at the joint it comes apart easily. I'll have to tease our worker about his "girly hands" though!


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 8, 2017)

MudDonna said:


> The gloves were the thinner nylon type for climbing and yes, they had blood in the finger where it was cut. The thin metal edge of the pole saw section hit his joint just right and went clean through the bone leaving just a wee bit of skin on the other side hanging on. I would compare it to breaking a chicken bone...if you snap it at the joint it comes apart easily. I'll have to tease our worker about his "girly hands" though!


Uh , you best be real nice to him he might sue you . He lost part of it or just the meat off the tip is the bone gone?


----------



## MudDonna (Feb 8, 2017)

Surgeons have used wires inside, trying to hold everything together and reconnect the tip. Time will tell if it works. Fortunately, Workman's Comp is taking care of him while he recovers. Hopefully, this post will dissuade anyone from using a pole saw section without the padded handle portion.


----------

